# What is the worst call ever?



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

With all this talk about the calls in the Duck game, what in you opinion is the worst or missed call in a game that you can remember. Example- Didn't Colorado get a 5th down against Missouri a few years ago. And on that 5th down they scored the winning TD. Bring it on!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> With all this talk about the calls in the Duck game, what in you opinion is the worst or missed call in a game that you can remember. Example- Didn't Colorado get a 5th down against Missouri a few years ago. And on that 5th down they scored the winning TD. Bring it on!


I read about a minor league umpire one time, working behind the plate. One out and there's a guy on third base. Fly ball to the outfield...guy catches it, runner tags up. There's a close play at the plate. The ump says..."I don't know. That was pretty close." Managers come out onto the field and ask him what the hell he means by that, what's the call. "It was too close to call. Let's have a do-over." So, they had a do-over. Now that's a bad call.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The 5th down was huge, but how about Jordan's push-off against the Jazz?

Or the phantom foul in the 4th quarter of the 2000 Western Conference Finals?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

The phantom PI call on Miami vs. Ohio State in the BCS title game a few years ago is easily the worst call I have ever seen. It was on 4th down and is the only reason Ohio State extended the game to OT.

I say this as someone who has loathed Miami for at least two decades.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Often times the worst call is the "no call." It is easy to cite tons of them.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I still think Sean Elliot's foot was on the 3 point line!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

The worst call I ever personally saw was in a baseball game. It was the 7th innning and Bobby Witt of the A's was pitching a perfect game. Not a no hitter, a perfect game. A batter tried to bunt his way on. Witt fielded the ball and threw to Mark McGwire on first. The runner was clearly out. It was not even close. This is not my biased opinion but was the opinon on ESPN and national sports media. The umpire called the runner safe. Not one other runner reached base. The call cost Witt a perfect game.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I still think Sean Elliot's foot was on the 3 point line!


You're nuts. If anything, his heel was touching the sideline. It was one of the best shots I've ever seen, and while it absolutely broke my heart, there was no help from the officials on it. 

The worst calls I can remember are (and they're all _non_-calls)...

#1 - the Jordan push-off against Bryon Russell

#2 - the non-call on Shaq in the WCF Game 7 when Steve Smith drove the lane and was sent sailing (that foul gets called, Smitty banks 2, and the Blazers stanch the momentum...). 

#3 - who can forget the time Karl Malone opened a gash over Brian Grant's eye - and Grant got called - I guess for fouling Malone's elbow with his head(!). I still think it's amazing that the Blazers managed to win that series, when the refs seemed to really want the Jazz to get one more shot, and the Blazers had a host of unlikeable players (Rider, Jim Jackson, Rasheed, etc.).


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I would agree with the Jeffery Maher call and the Colorado call as the equally two worst calls. How can you have a 5th down?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Fork said:


> I read about a minor league umpire one time, working behind the plate. One out and there's a guy on third base. Fly ball to the outfield...guy catches it, runner tags up. There's a close play at the plate. The ump says..."I don't know. That was pretty close." Managers come out onto the field and ask him what the hell he means by that, what's the call. "It was too close to call. Let's have a do-over." So, they had a do-over. Now that's a bad call.


 :rofl: no way


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

The last superbowl.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Jordan hater!


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

The best players are the best because they find little ways to break the rules when the reffs can't get a good view on it. How exactly did the 5th down work? did no one realize that they were given 5 downs or what?


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

The judging of the Holyfield-Lewis I fight sticks in my mind. Lewis beat the stuffing out of an aging Holyfield, but somehow it ended in a draw. It's not just the fact that they had bad officiating, but the lingering suspicion that somehow Don King fixed it that makes it one of the worst in my mind.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

last years ncaa nat football champion the vince young knee down touchdown!


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> #2 - the non-call on Shaq in the WCF Game 7 when Steve Smith drove the lane and was sent sailing (that foul gets called, Smitty banks 2, and the Blazers stanch the momentum...).
> 
> .


I broke my remote and nearly broke my TV because of THAT no call! I'm not a quick tempered person either.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Just in the last few days I read about a minor league soccer game in Europe I believe and team A kicked the ball out of bounds near the goal; the ballboy brought the ball back in bounds and then playfully kicked it into the goal. As the goalkeeper retrieved it, the sideline referee, who apparently wasn't paying much attention, called it a goal and the referee allowed it as a goal. She was actually quite experienced but got suspended for her mistake.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

hoojacks said:


> The last superbowl.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

In 1972 I raced home every day to watch the most infamous Olympics of all time on ABC. The tragedy with the Israeli team. Mark Spitz winning 7 golds. Olga Korbet. There was so much going on, and going wrong, it was surreal.

The officials reset the clock and gave the ball back to the Soviet basketball team THREE (3) times (and added 3 seconds to the clock) until the Soviet team finally was able to score on a hail mary to take the gold from the US team for the first time ever. (They also blew the horn in the middle of the free throw that gave the US the lead at the end, iirc.)

In the 1972 Olympics the scoring in all the discretionary sports was so over the top biased in favor of eastern european competitors it left little to the imagination. The offending judges (a few from western europe) would routinely award a couple of extra points to eastern divers, ice skaters, gymnasts, etc; and subtract a couple from western athletes. The judging in the boxing competition was also very bad. I recall vividly one match (but not the US boxer's name unfortunatley) who completely destroyed his Cuban opponent. Domination, annihilation, whatever you want to call it. When it came time to announce the winner, the Cuban guy could barely stand, his face all smashed in; the US boxer was jumping around, looked like he just got out of the shower; and then the referee seemingly raised the wrong hand. The US boxer was stunned. The Cuban boxer was stunned. The crowd went nuts and covered the canvass with debris. The next match was delayed for quite some time. 

But none of that compares in importance to Shaq crushing Steve Smith to the floor on a simple layup in Game 7 of the WCF, and NO ****ING CALL!!! Hate does not adequately describe my feelings for LA, Shaq and the rigged outcome of that series.

Oh, yeah, and it appears that perhaps my beloved Beavers football team, back in the day when they had the worst football program in all of college sports, may have perhaps been awarded an EXTRA MINUTE at the end of a game (Cal? Stanford?) in Corvallis, and shucks, they won it at the very end.

Go Beavs!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I forgot about USA vs Russia at the 72 olympics. If I remember correctly they still have not ever picked up there silver medals. I saw a special, where they are sitting in some warehouse vault somewhere collecting dust. Damn commies!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Has anyone brought up the Kansas City/St. Louis world series in 1985? Horrible blown call by first base umpire Don Deckinger cost the Cardinals the world series.

The '72 Olympic basketball gold medal game was a sham as well.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Has anyone brought up the Kansas City/St. Louis world series in 1985? Horrible blown call by first base umpire Don Deckinger cost the Cardinals the world series.
> 
> .


Agree the call was blown. Disagree it cost the series. Remember, there was still another game to play.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

crandc said:


> Agree the call was blown. Disagree it cost the series. Remember, there was still another game to play.



There wouldnt have been another game to play if the right call was made.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Ukrainefan said:


> Just in the last few days I read about a minor league soccer game in Europe I believe and team A kicked the ball out of bounds near the goal; the ballboy brought the ball back in bounds and then playfully kicked it into the goal. As the goalkeeper retrieved it, the sideline referee, who apparently wasn't paying much attention, called it a goal and the referee allowed it as a goal. She was actually quite experienced but got suspended for her mistake.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQx2_KQVkpI :biggrin:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> There wouldnt have been another game to play if the right call was made.


Right, but the point is, the Cardinals still had a chance to win the series. It's not like, say, the Super Bowl where there is one chance and one only.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQx2_KQVkpI :biggrin:




That would apply if soccer were a sport.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> That would apply if soccer were a sport.


Let me scissor tackle you and then tell me it isn't a sport... :biggrin:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

The Reggie "Bush Push" on Leinart to help USC beat ND last year. 

I hate both USC and ND but I hate ND more...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Let me scissor tackle you and then tell me it isn't a sport... :biggrin:



You'd probably just roll around on the ground in agony for a few several minutes and then jump up and run around like nothing happened.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> You'd probably just roll around on the ground in agony for a few several minutes and then jump up and run around like nothing happened.


Nah I am not Italian...

Funny that most of the world thinks differently then you...I wonder whose right?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

bluefrog said:


> I broke my remote and nearly broke my TV because of THAT no call! I'm not a quick tempered person either.


I think they were only down 4 at that point too... maybe with a little less than a minute? Anyone?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Nah I am not Italian...
> 
> Funny that most of the world thinks differently then you...I wonder whose right?



The world of course. I realize soccer is a sport, just a boring one. I say pick up the ball and throw it, or slam someone into the ground....now you have a sport.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> The world of course. I realize soccer is a sport, just a boring one. I say pick up the ball and throw it, or slam someone into the ground....now you have a sport.


Soccer is only boring if you're obsessed with scoring.

Hmmm... good rhyme, maybe there's a song in there somewhere.

Hap?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> The world of course. I realize soccer is a sport, just a boring one. I say pick up the ball and throw it, or slam someone into the ground....now you have a sport.


Ok fair enough...you would find many people in Europe and South America who would say American Football isn't a sport...just a bunch of fat guys running into each other. Of course we know this to be untrue but if you didn't know/understand the nuances of the game you can certainly see how it could appear this way.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Soccer is only boring if you're obsessed with scoring.
> 
> Hmmm... good rhyme, maybe there's a song in there somewhere.
> 
> Hap?




Not true, I like hockey and it's not a high scoring sport. 


I'm thinking a country ditty for your song is perfect.

Soccer's only boring, if you're obsessed with scoring
but grandpa's always snoring during the gaaaaaaaame.

I don't wish I had a nickle, for every net that's tickled
cause not even a dill pickle could I buuuuuuuuuy



Eh......it's a start


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I know I'm a Bulls fan, but I don't think the Jordan push-off was a bad no-call. Watch the last 2 minutes of the game and all the no-calls the other way that kept Utah in the game. I remember clearly being purple in the face right up to that shot, and then saying, right after, for the next 20 years, all we'll see is that clip and people will be talking about B. Russell and nobody will remember the horrible officiating and no-calls going Utah's way that preceded it. And so it has come to pass.

When I saw this thread, I immediately thought of the '72 Olympics basketball game, which has been previously mentioned.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Ok fair enough...you would find many people in Europe and South America who would say American Football isn't a sport...just a bunch of fat guys running into each other. Of course we know this to be untrue but if you didn't know/understand the nuances of the game you can certainly see how it could appear this way.



My wife thinks that way, so I understand that thinking. Part of my problem is that I played hockey growing up instead of soccer like a lot of kids. I understand it, but don't think it's exciting in the least. Probably also why I am so disapointed in Nate's system and the way the Blazers have and will be playing. I like fast paced games. Most people do I think. It's why the NFL merged with the AFL. The AFL was exciting and fans liked it, or why sporting events that are more fast paced are usually viewed more by people. . I prefer small baseball instead of waiting for the 3 run home run as well. 

I've said this before, and I truly believe it. Sports are an entertainment, and when I spend my money on an event I want to be entertained. Watching a soccer game and seeing a 5-4 game with only 9 shots on goal wouldn't be as exciting as seeing a 0-0 game with 20 shots on goal. I guess it's more the attempts than the results. Again, back to basketball, knowing the Blazers will be slowing it down is frusterating because to me it's a little boring. Watching a team consistantly post up a player while everyone stands around is not worth my hard earned money. At the same time I wouldn't want to watch the Blazers try and run like Phoenix because they aren't good enough and would just turn the ball over. Adelman IMO had a great tempo when he was coaching us and the Kings. They would run when they could, but then had a nice motu=ion offense that kept everyone involved. 


Ugh....I've rambled and don't know that I've said anything.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I know I'm a Bulls fan, but I don't think the Jordan push-off was a bad no-call. Watch the last 2 minutes of the game and all the no-calls the other way that kept Utah in the game. I remember clearly being purple in the face right up to that shot, and then saying, right after, for the next 20 years, all we'll see is that clip and people will be talking about B. Russell and nobody will remember the horrible officiating and no-calls going Utah's way that preceded it. And so it has come to pass.
> 
> When I saw this thread, I immediately thought of the '72 Olympics basketball game, which has been previously mentioned.




The Jordan push off was a horible no call. However there were a lot of calls that went against the Bulls leading up to that point. Doesn't make up for the push though. Jordan's strip of Karl Malone....although clean.....has been called a foul by every official on every player in the history of the NBA, but they let that one slide?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Not true, I like hockey and it's not a high scoring sport.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a country ditty for your song is perfect.
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Sports are an entertainment, and when I spend my money on an event I want to be entertained. Watching a soccer game and seeing a 5-4 game with only 9 shots on goal wouldn't be as exciting as seeing a 0-0 game with 20 shots on goal


This is part of why I love soccer..- the crowd is always entertaining: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB4lYNN5y_0 (my fav. team - FC Copenhagen, playing their first Champions League match one week ago) :banana: 

I have been playing soccer since my 4th birthday, and began playing basketball at the age of 13..

And I must tell you - soccer is way more physical than basketball.

The game itself can be boring, but so can a 74-70 Spurs @ Pistons game.. It depends on the teams playing.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I remember the Steve-Smith-Getting-Slamed-By-Shaq no call. Ugh..! That was painful to watch. What does a guy need to do to get to the free throw line? I guess the referee was scared of beer bottles being throw at him by angry Laker fans if he would have called the foul.

But hey - the Ducks won off some blown calls in the Ducks' favor, so I shouldn't be complaining _too much_...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> This is part of why I love soccer..- the crowd is always entertaining: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB4lYNN5y_0 (my fav. team - FC Copenhagen, playing their first Champions League match one week ago) :banana:
> 
> I have been playing soccer since my 4th birthday, and began playing basketball at the age of 13..
> 
> ...




I would get used to those 74-70 games this year in the Rose Garden.


----------

